# Meniscus Audio Kairos Build



## lostthumb (Dec 16, 2005)

Over the years, I have built a few speakers for my home audio system. They are usually from published designs.

1. Audax Home Theater Mains and Center Channel 
2. RJB Audio Alpheus MkII Three way towers
3. Dennis Murphy's MBOW1 Bookshelfs
4. Markaudio Alpair 12 Studio Monitors
5. Mark K's Er18DXT

Even though I love woodworking, I suck at it. LOL. I am impatient.

Two years ago, I reached out to a person to rebuild the MBOW1 enclosures and the Alpair 12 Studio Monitors. They are beautiful.

The ER18DXT are built using the Parts Express Cabinets. Although, it sounds great, I do not like the way it looks.

The audio hobby is addicting. I am always looking on what's next to build. 

I stumbled upon a kit from Meniscus audio called the Kairos. 
http://meniscusaudio.com/kairos-pair-p-1380.html
It was designed by a fellow named Jeff Bagby. There weren't many reviews but everything I read was good. Then I saw a picture of a set that was built using an exotic species of wood called the Santos Rosewood. I fell in love and reached out to the maker J&H wood products. Couple weeks later, the arrived.

This speaker will be the last set of speakers for me for a while.








[/url]IMG_4285 by tam.rmc, on Flickr[/IMG]

The grills are attached by hidden neo magnets.








[/url]IMG_4288 by tam.rmc, on Flickr[/IMG]

Black Hole 5 tiles are installed.








[/url]IMG_4295 by tam.rmc, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## lostthumb (Dec 16, 2005)

The drivers used for the Kairos is from Satori.

Satori, TW29R, Ring Dome Tweeter







[/url]IMG_4265 by tam.rmc, on Flickr[/IMG]

Backview







[/url]IMG_4267 by tam.rmc, on Flickr[/IMG]


Satori, MW16, 6.5" Papyrus Cone Woofer







[/url]IMG_4271 by tam.rmc, on Flickr[/IMG]

Back View







[/url]IMG_4275 by tam.rmc, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url]IMG_4282 by tam.rmc, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## lostthumb (Dec 16, 2005)

Reserved


----------



## lostthumb (Dec 16, 2005)

Reserved for build.


----------



## McKinneyMike (Jul 24, 2014)

lostthumb said:


> Then I saw a picture of a set that was built using an exotic species of wood called the Santos Rosewood.


Very nice veneers on those cabinets!

Santos Rosewood is also known as Bolivian Rosewood, Pau Ferro, Morado among other names.


----------



## teldzc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

Nice! I stumbled upon the Kairos earlier too and they definitely look like an amazing speaker. Those cabinets are beautiful. DIY is great, but when you get a product from a master at their craft it really shows. 
How did you like the ER18DXT's? I ran ER18's in my car for a while and still have them.


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

Oh lawd, my biggest weakness is Rosewood...beautiful cabinets, I can see why you were inspired.

Are you on the RAAL/Satori thread on the Parts Express DIY forum? There is an RAAL vs. Kairo discussion going on in that thread, some great dialog going on and even Jeff Bagby is involved:
Raal/Satori combo


----------



## lostthumb (Dec 16, 2005)

teldzc1 said:


> Nice! I stumbled upon the Kairos earlier too and they definitely look like an amazing speaker. Those cabinets are beautiful. DIY is great, but when you get a product from a master at their craft it really shows.
> How did you like the ER18DXT's? I ran ER18's in my car for a while and still have them.


J&H's work is very nice. I like how they added the chamfers and everything fitting well.

The Er18DXT are very nice. They are light sounding and the tweeters gives a nice smooth presence.


----------



## lostthumb (Dec 16, 2005)

Architect7 said:


> Oh lawd, my biggest weakness is Rosewood...beautiful cabinets, I can see why you were inspired.
> 
> Are you on the RAAL/Satori thread on the Parts Express DIY forum? There is an RAAL vs. Kairo discussion going on in that thread, some great dialog going on and even Jeff Bagby is involved:
> Raal/Satori combo


Ahh man, I haven't seen that thread. Somehow, I never remember to log on to the Parts Express site. The RAAL/Satori tower looks great. I will have to order stands for the Kairos but now thinking of getting them incorporated with woofers to fill the bottom end. GR Research is designing a stand with 2 servo 8" subs per side. I might do this once it gets released.

Best speaker stand ever.


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

I am thinking of buying that GR kit and replacing the Adire 8's in my line arrays with servo units. Great minds think alike 

My dipole build on the other hand will get 3-4 GR 12's per side. Open baffle so I need the extra displacement.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Jeff Bagby is the man...smart as crap, and always willing to help people.


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

Yeah it is amazing how involved Jeff is with the DIY community. Very cool dude.


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

Those cabinets are absolutely stunning. I have always wanted to do a DIY speaker. Someday!


----------



## lostthumb (Dec 16, 2005)

Finally got some time yesterday to finish these up.

Crossovers wired up and soldered using Solen Litz Inductors, Sonicaps Caps, and Lynk Resistors.

[url=https://flic.kr/p/pSMLNc]Untitled by tam.rmc, on Flickr[/URL]

Crossovers mounted in the cabinets.







[/url]  by tam.rmc, on Flickr[/IMG]

Ports and Electra Tube connectors installed.







[/url]  by tam.rmc, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## lostthumb (Dec 16, 2005)

I did not get any pictures of drivers being installed or lining of additional dampening material.

Fired them up last night in the bedroom. I will have them here breaking in before they go to the living room.







[/url]  by tam.rmc, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url]  by tam.rmc, on Flickr[/IMG]

I currently have them running off an Outlaw Audio Retro Receiver. Sources include and Oppo BDP-95 and an Apple TV streaming music files to an ARCAM Dac. 

So far, I am impressed. I am by far an audiophile, but I like what I hear. Effortless vocals, detailed yet not harsh highs. Bass is very nice too.


----------



## 1fishman (Dec 22, 2012)

lostthumb said:


> I did not get any pictures of drivers being installed or lining of additional dampening material.
> 
> Fired them up last night in the bedroom. I will have them here breaking in before they go to the living room.
> 
> ...


If you don't mind how much did those cabinet boxes cost? They look great and expensive.


----------

